# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان


من واسه انتخاب رشته با سوابق تحصیلی آزاد 3 کارت اعتباری خریدم ( ریاضی-عمران/انسانی-روانشناسی/تجربی-میکروبیولوژی) حالا میخوام بدونم اینارو سیستماتیک واسم توی سایتش میزنه قبولی و بعد هر کدوم رو خواستم میتونم برم ثبت نامش کنم؟!

----------


## amir.t34

سلام
آره دقیقا همینطوره هر کدوم رو خواستی میتونی بری

----------

